# What is the process of applying for a mortgage loan?



## narose864 (8 mo ago)

What is the process of applying for a mortgage loan?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

narose864 said:


> What is the process of applying for a mortgage loan?


You can either use a mortgage broker, or ask your bank.

They will ask you the right questions to work out how much you can borrow, and what it will cost you.

But remember, with interest rates at abnormally low figures, they will keep rising, and it is your responsibility to accept that your repayments will increase over the next years.


----------



## TurnerJoshua (3 d ago)

Hi! The regulations are different in every country. But when it comes to exploring financing options, specialized assistance is needed. Find a specialized mortgage company with good reviews, such as Mortgage Advice Lincoln. Their people know the market, rates and fluctuations. They could offer you a good deal. Btw, they helped me when I used a mortgage broker to finance the purchase of my last car, and it worked out really well for me. I was able to compare rates from multiple lenders and ultimately ended up with a lower interest rate than what was offered through the dealership.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

TurnerJoshua said:


> Hi! The regulations are different in every country. But when it comes to exploring financing options, specialized assistance is needed.


This will be under Australian regulations.

Many people use their local banks.

https://www.canstar.com.au/home-loans/ is pretty good to compare rates.


----------

